# Logitech Z-5500! Problem mit der Kabellei..



## Deadchi (10. November 2010)

Wunderschönen Guten Tag, 

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer neuen Logitech Z-5500 Anlage.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nun habe ich leider ein kleines Problem ich selbst bin absoluter Laie was die Verkabelung angeht... 

Dem Gerät liegt ein 6-Kanal-Direktkabel bei, welches für mich leider viel zu kurz ist. 
Laut Anleitung soll man nur den orangen, grünen und den schwarzen Stecker einstöpseln was an sich ja kein Problem wäre wenn nicht mein Computer 20 M entfernt in einem anderen Raum stehen würde... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tv 42zoll und Anlage stehen in der Wohnstube und um den Computer nicht ständig abzubauen im Büro wollte ich halt ein paar Kabel verlegen und einfach umstecken wenn ein Filmabend ansteht...  

Nun ja evtl. kennt sich jemand mit dem System aus oder allgemein mit den Kabeln und könnte mir sagen welche ich bestellen müsste um auf die 20M zu kommen. 
Ein 6-Kanal-Direktkabel 20m hab ich leider nirgends gefunden... 

Bitte nicht zu hart in die Mangel nehmen pls x)


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

Du hast eine 5.1 Anlage (insgesamt 6 Kanäle: 2x Vorne (Front) 2x Hinten (Rear) 1x Mitte (Center) und 1x Subwoofer ( Sub))

Entsprechend viele Boxen hast du und die werden mit dem Subwoofer verkabelt und an den Strom angeschlossen. 

Dann musst du noch Sound in deine 5.1 Anlage einspeisen, was auf unterschiedlichem Weg passieren kann:

6 Kanal direkt (6 Kanäle über die 3 Eingänge - Voraussetzung ist ein Gerät mit einem Sechs-, Vier- oder Zweikanal Ausgang wie z.B. eine Soundkarte im PC)
Alternativ (den kleinen Schalter umlegen) kannst du die 3 Buchsen (Front Rear Center) auch als 3 Seperate Eingänge für Stereoquellen nutzen.

Zudem verfügt das gerät noch über 2 digitale Eingänge (1x optisch 1x coaxial)

und es gibt noch einen weiteren zusätzlichen analogen Stereoeingang seitlich


Nun wäre es erstmal wichtig zu wissen, welche Ausgänge die Geräte haben, die du an deiner 5.1 Anlage betreiben möchtest, denn du könntest eine Quelle digital anschließen und eine analog (zb.) und dann einfach am Steuergerät umschalten anstatt irgendwas umzustecken.

Hat dein Computer einen digitalen Ausgang für Sound?
Hat er einen analogen 6 Kanal Ausgang?

Hat dein Fernseher einen digitalen Ausgang für Sound?
Hat dein Fernseher einen analogen 6 Kanal Ausgang?


----------



## Deadchi (10. November 2010)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort 




Also Analog könnte ich das 5.1 System wohl anschließen, habe die vorgegeben Steckplätze am Computer. 

Mit dem Digitalanschluss bin ich gerade überfragt da müsst ich heut abend mal kieken. 

Würde das 6 Kanal-Direktkabel dadurch ersetzt werden?




Für mich ist nur der Computer relevant.

Mein Tv dient nur als Kinobildschirm oder evtl. als Spielebildschirm, welche dann auch über den Computer laufen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2010)

Schau am besten mal nach wegen dem digitalen Soundausgang und bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch sagen welche Soundkarte du genau hast im Rechner. Wenn die Soundkarte nicht so besonders gut ist, dann ist es nämlich sowieso besser den digitalen Ausgang zu nehmen und die Anlage die Konversion machen zu lassen.


----------



## Deadchi (10. November 2010)

So leider habe ich keinen digitalen Anschluss an meinem Computer so wie ich das beurteilen kann 

Meine Soundkarte ist eine Onboardkarte unter Gerätemanger finde ich nur diese Angabe Soundmax integrated Digital HD Audii. 

Welche möglichkeit bleibt mir nun um die 20m zu überbrücken? ^^

Mfg

Deadchi


----------

